# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  Спасибо всем создателям вирусинфо!

## MagicFingers

Только общими усилиями мы можем добиться исченовения вирусов в сети! А это, в принципе, реально! Вот только не смейтесь!  :Smiley: 
Скажите, пожалуйста, а как установить аватару в форуме?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

